# Woodcraft Navigator help



## dl351 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello.   Does anyone know if any suppliers sell parts for the Woodcraft Navigator?  A combination of pen assembly problems has left me with a Navigator kit that doesn't have the inner cap threads, or either of the threaded pieces for the pen body.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 10, 2010)

Buy the cheapest baron, (Arizona Silhouette) and scavenge the parts you need.  Probably be the chrome version.


----------



## toddlajoie (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a few end cap assemblies left over from making closed end pens. I don't have any of the internal cap threads, but I can give you a couple of the end cap assemblies. (See the photo for a clear explanation of the parts I have...) PM me your address if you want/need these parts and I'll send them to you...


----------



## ssajn (Sep 11, 2010)

Call Woodcraft customer service and explain your problem. Sometimes the techs have extra parts they will send you.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 11, 2010)

I probably have the part you need. I'll look tomorrow and let you know.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



dl351 said:


> Hello.   Does anyone know if any suppliers sell parts for the Woodcraft Navigator?  A combination of pen assembly problems has left me with a Navigator kit that doesn't have the inner cap threads, or either of the threaded pieces for the pen body.  Thanks for any help.


----------

